# رساله الى اخواني المسيحين احترزوا من الأنبياء الكذبة



## العبد الخاطيء (9 مارس 2010)

سلام ونعمه ربنا يسوع المسيح معاكم

اعجبني هذا الموضوع في احد المواقع الصديقه فأحببت ان اشارككم به 

احترزوا من الأنبياء الكذبة
( متى 15:7)
بين فترة واخرى يطفوا على سطح بحار الاشرار التعاليم الجارفة، أنبياء كذبة  يعجوّن ويقذفون كزبد البحر بتعاليمهم التي لا تُعد إلا كونها حمأة وطيناً،  في هذه المقالة سنتعرف على تعاليم وسلوكيات ونتائج من يتبع الأنبياء  الكذبة.  
تعاليمهم
1.	يتنبأون بالأصنام 
  "الأنبياء تنبأوا ببعل وذهبوا وراء ما لا ينفع" ( إرميا 8:2)
على مر العصور تنبأ الأنبياء الكذبة بالأصنام على أنها ( إله ) حتى أنهم  جعلوا الناس تصدق أن احد التماثيل سقط من عند  زفس ((كبير الألهة)) وعشقوا  ارطاميس (( إلهة القمر))  ( راجع اعمال الرسل 23:19-41). 

2.	كلامهم ثرثرة باطلة وكلمات طنانة
"الأنبياء يصيرون ريحاً والكلمة ليست فيهم . هكذا يُصنع بهم" ( إرميا 13:5)
النبي الكذاب يستحوذ على مسامع المصغين اليه بكلمات جوفاء تطرب لهذا الآذان  ويجعل مستقبلهم الابدي زاخرا بالملذات الدنيونية من خمور وفجور.

3.	يتنبأون بالكذب
"الانبياء يتنبأون بالكذب والكهنة تحكم على أيديهم وشعبي هكذا أحب. وماذا  تفعلون في آخرتها؟" ( إرميا 31:5).  في ايام ارميا النبي ظهر أنبياء كذبة  كثيرون وكان ذلك في عصر الانحطاط الأخلاقي وبعض من رجال الدين الاشرار  كانوا يؤيدون اولئك الكذبة لكي يبقوا في مناصبهم ولكي يكونوا مقبولين من  الشعب الذي يتمادى بالخطايا. ولكن تحذير الله لهم ( ماذا تفعلون في  آخرتها؟) أي ان دينونة الله لا تتوانى عنهم. فكل نبي كذاب تجده يحاول ان  يجد له رجال دين أشرار مزوّرين يُعطوا اصواتهم له ويكونوا كمرجعية لاقواله.  لذلك انتبه أيها القارئ !!

4.	  يستوحي نبوته من ضلال قلبه كالعراف
"فقال لي الرب بالكذب يتنبأ الأنبياء باسمي. لم ارسلهم ولا أمرتهم ولا  لكلمتهم. برؤيا كاذبة وعرافة وباطل ومكر قلوبهم هم يتنبأون لكم" ( أرميا  14:14)
العراف هو الشخص الذي يُستاجر لكي يلعن شعب الله ( اقرأ سفر العدد اصحاح  22-24) وهو نبي أحمق ( 2 بطرس 16:2) أحب أجرة الاثم ( 2 بطرس15) ويضل الناس  عن الطريق المستقيم أي القداسة ( يهوذا11) ويشجع الناس على ممارسة الزنى  وأكل ذبائح مقدمة للاصنام اي للشيطان ( رؤيا 14:2). 

5.	 يتكلم بأمور وهو لا يعلم ماذا يقرر
"لان النبي والكاهن كليهما يطوفان  في الأرض ولا يعرفان شيئاً" ( ارميا  18:14)
النبي الكذاب لانه لا يعرف الله ولم يتكلم الله معه وجها لوجه ولم يجلس في  مجلس الله   ( إرميا18:23) فهو لا يعرف صفات الله ولا خطة الله للشعب فيرسم  صورة خاصة في قلبه المضل عن الله ويقدم للناس صورة مشوهة او مقلوبة عن  الإله الحقيقي. 

6.	كلام النبي الكذاب لا يزيد عن كونه تبن
أي انه كلام يملأ البطن ولكنه لا يملأ القلب!! كلام تبن أي لا يستيطع  السامع هضم معناه أي لا نفع له.  "ما للتبن مع الحنطة يقول الرب؟" (  ارميا28:23) 

7.	    النبي الكذاب نداً لطبيعة الله ( النور ، المحبة) 
النبي الكذاب يحب الظلمة أكثر من النور ، لان الظلمة تخبئ أعماله القبيحة،  ولا يحب ان يقول لله "اضي قلبي وأزل ظلمتي بنورك" إنه لا يريد ان يوبخ نفسه  ولكونه يكره الإله الحقيقي فهو لا يعرف معنى ( الله محبة) ولا يريد ان  يعلم الناس ان يحبوا بعضهم البعض. ( راجع رسالة يوحنا الاولى)

8.	النبي الكذاب رسول للشيطان
أي أن الله لم يُرسل النبي الكذاب " لم ارسل الأنبياء ( الكذبة) بل هم  جروا. لم اتكلم معهم بل هم تنباوا" ( إرميا 21:23)
"لان مثل هؤلاء رسل كذبة فعلة ماكرون. مغيّرون شكلهم إلى شبه رُسل المسيح.  ولا عجب لان الشيطان نفسه يغير شكله إلى شبه ملاك نورٍ. فليس عظيماً إن كان  خدامه أيضاً يغيرون شكلهم كخدام للبّر ( للصلاح). الذين نهايتهم تكون حسب  اعمالهم" ( 2 كورنثوس 13:11-15) لذلك تجد أن رسالة النبي الكذاب مناقضة لما  جاء في دستور ملكوت السموات ( متى 5-7) فمثلا بدلا من احبوا اعدائكم  باركوا لاعنيكم، يُعلّم النبي الكذاب، قاتلوهم والعنوهم!! 
9.	النبي الكذاب يقاوم رجال الله
     فالنبي الكذاب يقف باستمرار في وجه المبشرين بالسلام، ويقاوم الكارزين  بالخبر السار إذ إنه أداة طيّعة بيد الشيطان المقاوم !! كما انه اي النبي  الكذاب يصد ويحاول إفساد كل من يريد أن يسمع عن الخلاص العظيم. ( راجع  أعمال الرسل 4:13- 12). 
10.	النبي الكذاب يتنكر لهوية الله 
 النبي الكذاب يريد أن يمجد نفسه، فهو يحتقر مجد الله، لا يريد للناس ان  تعرف من هو الله الحقيقي، لانها ان عرفت واصبح لكل واحد علاقة شخصية مع  الله فإنها ستتجه لله وتترك ذلك النبي الكذاب وهذا ما لا يروق له، ولذلك  نجد ان احد اهداف النبي الكذاب تشويه هوية او صورة الله الحقيقية وتكوين   هوية مزيفة عن الله لكي تبقى الناس تابعة لضلالات النبي، أي ان كل نبي كذاب   يرفض  إعلان الله عن نفسه في الكتاب المقدس ويصنع تعليما مضادا كاذبا  لأنكار من هو الله "
"لم اكتب اليكم لأنكم لستم تعلمون الحق بل لانكم تعلمونه وأنّ كل كذب ليس  من الحق. من هو الكذاب إلا الذي ينكر أنّ يسوع هو المسيح. هذا هو ضد المسيح  الذي ينكر الآب والابن. كل من ينكر الابن ليس له الآب أيضاً ومن يعترف  بالابن فله الآب ايضاً" ( 1 يوحنا 21:2-23)

سلوكيات وأخلاقيات الانبياء الكذبة 
لقد علّمنا الرب يسوع أن نحكم على الانبياء الكذبة من خلال ثمارهم  الرديئة"فإذا من ثمارهم تعرفونهم" ( متى 20:7)
1.	الولع بالربح القبيح
أي أنه يتخذ هذه المهنة كتجارة رابحه له "لان من صغيرهم الى كبيرهم كل واحد  مولع بالربح ومن النبي إلى الكاهن كل واحد يعمل بالكذب" ( أرميا 13:6)

2.	النبي الكذاب لا يخجل إذا ارتكب الخطايا
النبي الحقيقي قد يزِّل او يقع في خطية لكنه يندم بل انه يبكي ليلا ونهار  ويدين نفسه على ما فعل ويتوب أما النبي الكذاب فهو يشرب الاثم كمن يشرب  الماء، فهو لا يشعر بالخزي إذا زنى أو سرق او فعل اي أمر قبيح
"هل خزوا لأنهم عملوا رجساً؟ بل لم يخزوا خزياً ولم يعرفوا الخجل. لذلك  يسقطون بين الساقطين. في وقت معاقبتهم يعثرون قال الرب" ( إرميا 15:6)راجع  ايضا ( ارميا 20:29-23)


3.	  النبي الكذاب كثعلب ماكر
     فكما يتصيد الثعلب بمكر أي بخداع فرائسهن هكذا النبي الكذاب يمكر  بالناس ونجد أمثالهم يكثرون وسط الخراب الأدبي الذي يرافق انعدام الإنجيل 
4.	   النبي الكذاب كذئب مفترس
 أي انه يكون ظالماً في تعاليمه التي لم يامر الله بها ولا توصِل الانسان  لمعرفة الله ومحبته وخلاصه، ولكنها تعاليم لإنهاك الضحايا فتصبح فريسه سهلة  له، وهو يبحث عن الضعيف والغير قادر ان يدافع عن نفسه أي يبحث عن اناس لا  يعرفون كلمة الرب سواء في العهد القديم او الجديد. "يأتونكم بلباس الحملان  ومن داخلهم ذئاب خاطفة"     ( متى 15:7)

5.	 النظرات الشريرة
الانبياء الكذبة ,والمعلمين الكذبة نظراتهم شريرة لان سيدهم الشيطان،  وعيونهم مملوءة فسقاً. لا تكف عن الخطية!!. 

التأثير المهلك لاقوال النبي الكذاب لمن يصغي له
1.	  يجعل الناس ترتد وتبتعد عن الرب ( التشبث بالخديعة)
"فلماذا ارتد هذا الشعب في اورشليم ارتداداً دائماً. تمسكوا بالمكر. ابو  الرجوع؟ صغيتُ وسمعتُ. بغير المستقيم يتكلمون. ليس احد يتوب عن شره قائلا  ماذا عملت؟
أي انهم يجعلون الناس تطلق العنان لشهواتها الردية البهيمية!!



2.	الاستخفاف بالناس من ناحية علاج الخطايا
"ويشفون كسر بنت شعبي على عثمٍ قائلين سلام سلام ولا سلام" ( إرميا14:6)
أي ان النبي الكذاب لا يعطي تعريفا دقيقا للخطية، فلا يقول إنها إثم بل  يعطيها تسميات أخرى، فيجعل الناس يعيشون في سلام قلب وهمي، فيقول لهم عن  الزنى إنه مجرد اشباع رغبة أو زواج فترة!! ويقول عن السحر والشعوذة إنها  حجاب للوقايا من الحسد ويقول عن جريمة القتل انها جهاد في سبيل الله!!  ويقول عن السرقة إنها غنيمة من عدوك!! ولهذا تجد الناس الى يوم الدينونة  التي تتبع مثل هذا النبي الكذاب لا تتوب عن السرقة والسحر والقتل والزنى!! (  رؤيا يوحنا 20:9،21).

3.	 النبي الكذاب يشدد ايدي فاعلي الشر والقباحة
" وفي انبياء أورشليم رايت ما يُقشعّر منه. يفسقون ويسلكون بالكذب.  ويُشددون أيادي فاعلي الشرّ حتى لا يرجعوا الواحد عن شره" ( أرميا 14:23).  النبي الكذاب يشتق تعليمه وسلوكه من الديانات الوثنية، فقد كان الانبياء  الكذبة في اورشليم يوافقون على ما يقوم به الوثنيون في معابدهم من فجور  والتي سبق الرب ان حذر شعبه لكي لا يتنجسوا بها ( لاويين 18). 

4.	  النبي الكذاب يخدع الناس بالاوهام 
"هكذا قال رب الجنود لا تسمعوا لكلام الأنبياء الذين يتنباون لكم. فإنهم  يجعلونكم باطلاً. يتكلمون برؤيا قلبهم لا عن فم الرب" ( ارميا 16:23) . هدف  النبي الكذاب ان يجعل الناس يحتقرون الرب!! الذي تكلم وأعلن نفسه بطرق  متنوعة في الكتاب المقدس، وأعلن انه قدوس ويعاقب شعبه بنفس عقاب الامم لانه  لا يحابي بالوجوه!! ولأن النبي الكذاب لا يهمه موضوع قداسة الله، بل  انه  يقول للناس الذين يجرون وراء أهواء قلوبهم النجسة ( لن يصيبكم ضرر) فلذلك  يصورون لهم السماء كانها مكان مفتوح لممارسة الرذائل أو الشهوات التي كانت  محرمة عليهم على الارض!!

5.	النبي الكذاب لا يفيد الناس باي فائدة روحية
"فلم يفيدوا هذا الشعب فائدة يقول الرب" ( ارميا32:23) فالانبياء الكذبة في  تلك الايام والى يومنا هذا يتفادون توبيخ الناس على خطاياها، ولا يأبهون  بالخلاص أو نعمة الله الحقيقية، بل في جهل وعدم معرفة يتنبأون بطوائح أي  بكلام يجعل السامعين يتوهون في الخطية ولا يدركوا أين سيقضون الابدية بعد  موتهم!!. 

6.	  الانبياء الكذبة يجعلون الناس تصدق الكذب
"فقال ارميا النبي لحننيّا اسمع يا حننيّا. إنّ الرب لم يرسلك وانت قد جعلت  هذا الشعب يتكل على الكذب" ( ارميا 15:28). حاول ذلك النبي ان يطمئن الشعب  طمأنينة كاذبة ويعلن دمار العدو وبذلك اراد ان يشجع الناس على المقاومة  السياسية بدلا من الطاعة لوصايا الرب ( قارن ارميا 28 مع 29).  
الانبياء الكذبة يغشون الناس ، التاجر الغير شريف يحاول ان يغش الناس  ببضاعة مغشوشة وهذا ما يسمى بالغش التجاري، والنبي الكذاب يقدم لسامعيه  كلام مغشوش من أجل تجارة قبيحة لان ضميره ميت. 
"لانه هكذا قال رب الجنود إله إسرائيل. لا تغشّكم أنبياؤكم الذين في وسطكم  وعرافوكم ولا تسمعوا لاحلامكم التي تتحلمونها. لأنهم إنما يتنبأون لكم  باسمي. بالكذب. أنا لم ارسلهم يقول الرب"    
7.	   النبي الكذاب يقص على الناس احلام كاذبة
النبي الكذاب يستخف بعقول سامعيه فيقص عليهم أحلاما كاذبة يتنبأ لهم فيها  عن أمور تخالف ما يقوله الكتاب المقدس. فمهما حاول النبي الكذاب من صياغة  حلمه فإن الكتاب المقدس سيكون كالمطرقة التي تحطم الصخر!! 

"قد سمعت ما قالته الانبياء الذين تنباوا باسمي بالكذب. قد حلمتُ قد حلمتُ"  ( ارميا 25:23) 
8.	النبي الكذاب يُصحّر قلوب الناس
لقد خلق الله الانسان بطبيعة روحية يكون فيها متعطش لمعرفة الله ( مزمور  1:42،2) قارن مع ( يوحنا 37:7،38) لكن قلب النبي الكذاب والمعلم الدجال  كبئر بلا ماء كل من يحاول ان ياخذ منه يصاب بخيبة أمل ، كما انه كغيوم بلا  ماء يسوقها النوء، أي من يترجى شيء من النبي الكذاب هو يتامل في رجاء كاذب،  يعبر من فوق قلبه دون انتعاش. 

أخيراً.. احذر أيها القارئ من ضلالات الأنبياء الكذبة الذين يكرهون إعلان  يسوع المسيح عن نفسه في  الكتاب المقدس. فقد أعلن يسوع انه ابن الله وانه  مات وقام وان كلامه ثابت الى الابد، أما لانبياء الكذبة فانهم ينشرون  الضلالات الثلاثة الكبرى المسيح ليس ابن الله، المسيح لم يصلب، وأقواله  مُحرّفة. إن كنت قد تسممت بهذه الافكار فلا يوجد ترياق الا أن تقرأ الإنجيل  بروح التواضع وتطلب باخلاص من الرب ان يرشدك للحق فهو الذي يتكفل بإنارة  قلبك ويظهر محبته العملية لك، لانه حمل خطاياك فوق الصليب، وهو الذي يهبك  ايماناً وخلاصاً وأفراحاً تفوق كل عقل فلا يقدر احد أن يضلك لانك اختبرت  قلبياً وعملياً حقائق إلهية، وعرفت الاله 
الحقيقي معرفة شخصية لانه منحك  حياة أبدية آمين.


سلام الرب معكم
​


----------



## Molka Molkan (9 مارس 2010)

موضوع رائع لى عودة كبيرة لأتعلم منه
شكرا أخى الحبيب ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## العبد الخاطيء (9 مارس 2010)

molka molkan قال:


> موضوع رائع لى عودة كبيرة لأتعلم منه
> شكرا أخى الحبيب ربنا يباركك
> ​




الشكر للرب يسوع وحده الذي كان يعلم ماسوف يحدث في اخر الايام . والشكر الثاني لصاحب الموضوع الاصلي ربنا يباركه

وشكرا ليك على ردك الجميل ياحلو

سلام ونعمة ربنا يسوع المسيح اترك لك


----------



## الروح النارى (9 مارس 2010)

العبد الخاطيء قال:


> احترزوا من الأنبياء الكذبة
> ( متى 15:7)
> تعاليمهم
> 1.    يتنبأون بالأصنام ​
> ...




*شـــــــــــكراااً ليــ العبد الخاطى ـــك*

*رااائع :smi106: رااائع :smi106: رااائع*
*الروح القدس يرشدنا ويعلمنا أن نحترز *
*من الأنبياء الكذبة*
*بركة الصليب المقدس معاك*
:smi106:​


----------



## العبد الخاطيء (9 مارس 2010)

الروح النارى قال:


> [/color]
> 
> *شـــــــــــكراااً ليــ العبد الخاطى ـــك*
> 
> ...









شكرا ليك ياربنا يسوع المسيح ما اعظمك وتدمع عيناي لانك حقا انت الحق  والكلمة والطريق والحياة . اظهرت معجزاتك العظيمه في القديم واليوم تكمل  معجزاتك العظيمه لك كل المجد

 اشكرك حبيبي الغالي على ردك الطيب واطلب ربنا يباركك ان وبيتك ويبعد عنكم  الشر بقوة دم يسوع لمسيح قاهر الشر وصانع السلام

 امين ​


----------



## grges monir (9 مارس 2010)

كما قال الكتاب  المقدس من ثمارهم تعرفونهم
شكرا علىالموضوع المميز


----------



## العبد الخاطيء (9 مارس 2010)

grges monir قال:


> كما قال الكتاب  المقدس من ثمارهم تعرفونهم
> شكرا علىالموضوع المميز




كلام من ذهب . من ثمارهم تعرفونهم . واليوم  وكل يوم يتضح لي انها مزارع .

سلام الرب اترك لك
​


----------



## الروح النارى (10 مارس 2010)

العبد الخاطيء قال:


> *شكرا ليك ياربنا يسوع المسيح ما اعظمك وتدمع عيناي لانك حقا انت الحق والكلمة والطريق والحياة *
> 
> ​


​*
:94: فالشكر منى واجب لمن جاد بالحياة :94:​​*​


العبد الخاطيء قال:


> * اظهرت معجزاتك العظيمه في القديم واليوم تكمل معجزاتك العظيمه لك كل المجد*
> 
> 
> ​




*:new5: فهو الأمس و اليوم وغداً و إلى الآبد :new5:*​


العبد الخاطيء قال:


> *اشكرك حبيبي الغالي على ردك الطيب واطلب ربنا يباركك ان وبيتك ويبعد عنكم الشر بقوة دم يسوع لمسيح قاهر الشر وصانع السلام*
> 
> *امين *​




*شــــــــكراااً ليــ العبد الخاطيء ـــك*

*:16_4_16: على ردك الجميل :16_4_16:*

*سلام ومحبة المسيح معاك*

*:smi106: *​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (10 مارس 2010)

اخي

من ساعه ما انت اشتركت و مواضيعك الفيمه و مشاركاتك الاقيم منورانا و بتفيدنا اوي

كان نفسي اعرف تجربتك في المسيح عشان نتعلم اخي

سلام و نعمه


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (10 مارس 2010)

> "لم اكتب اليكم لأنكم لستم تعلمون الحق بل لانكم تعلمونه وأنّ كل كذب ليس من الحق. من هو الكذاب إلا الذي ينكر أنّ يسوع هو المسيح. هذا هو ضد المسيح الذي ينكر الآب والابن. كل من ينكر الابن ليس له الآب أيضاً ومن يعترف بالابن فله الآب ايضاً" ( 1 يوحنا 21:2-23)


موضوع مهم وتحذير مهم من اخ طيب

شكرا لكــ محبة يسوع لترعاك ـــ​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (10 مارس 2010)

*كثيرون الانبياء الكذبة بهذا الزمان 
ربنا يكشف عن عيونا ومننخدعش في احدهم 
ويوصلنا للطريق والحق والحياة الصحيح
موضوع جميل جدا 
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## العبد الخاطيء (11 مارس 2010)

+gospel of truth+ قال:


> اخي
> 
> من ساعه ما انت اشتركت و مواضيعك الفيمه و مشاركاتك الاقيم منورانا و بتفيدنا اوي
> 
> ...




سلام ونعمة الرب معك اختي


انا بشكرك كل الشكر على كلامك الطيب . واي حاجه بنزلها في هذا المنتدى المبارك هي رد جزء بسيط من نعم الرب يسوع المسيح علي . 

وبالنسبه للموضوع الي شغلك انا فعلا نزلته في القسم المحدد . 

مهما شكرنا الله ومهما قدمنا لله نحن عاجزون ان نرد جزء بسيط من ماقدمه لنا نحن الخطاه .

المجد لاسمه من الازل والى الابد  امين

سلام ونعمة الرب تحفظك انتي واهل بيتك وكل محتاج ليه


----------



## العبد الخاطيء (11 مارس 2010)

bnota_zr†a قال:


> موضوع مهم وتحذير مهم من اخ طيب
> 
> شكرا لكــ محبة يسوع لترعاك ـــ​




اهلا بيكي اختي بنوته سلا ونعمة ربنا وإلهنا يسوع المسيح معك الشكر للرب يسوع دائما وابدا مانحن سوى خدام للرب ولكلمته الحق ونشر قوة المسيح في كلامه ونبؤاته وتحققها في يومنا هذا . فهو حقا شيء عظيم وافتخر به كل الافتخار . ومانقلته الا كي يستفيد منه الجميع بنعمة الرب

سلام ونعمه تحفظك انتي واهل بيتك من كل شر وشبه شر ..امين


----------



## العبد الخاطيء (11 مارس 2010)

راجعة ليسوع قال:


> *كثيرون الانبياء الكذبة بهذا الزمان
> ربنا يكشف عن عيونا ومننخدعش في احدهم
> ويوصلنا للطريق والحق والحياة الصحيح
> موضوع جميل جدا
> الرب يباركك​*





* لالالا يا اختي اياكي ثم اياكي الكلالالالالام واضح في الكتاب المقدس

رؤيا يوحنا اللاهوتي الاصحاح 13 العدد 16 

16  ويجعل الجميع الصغار  والكبار والاغنياء والفقراء والاحرار والعبيد تصنع لهم سمة على يدهم اليمنى  او على جبهتهم 17  وان  لا يقدر احد ان يشتري او يبيع الا من له السمة او اسم الوحش او عدد اسمه. 18  هنا الحكمة.من له فهم فليحسب  عدد الوحش فانه عدد انسان.وعدده ست مئة وستة وستون

سمة على جبهتهم ؟؟؟ من هم برأيك ؟؟؟

سماهم في وجوهم . لذلك كوني حذره تماما لاتجعلي للشك مكان . الوقت قريب جدا وعلامات الساعه بدأت تتحقق بشكل واضح وكبير . ولم يبقى شيء على تعب هذا الزمان . 



*11  ويصعد دخان عذابهم  الى ابد الآبدين ولا تكون راحة نهارا وليلا للذين يسجدون للوحش ولصورته  ولكل من يقبل سمة اسمه. 12   هنا صبر القديسين هنا الذين يحفظون وصايا الله وايمان يسوع

*


*  1  وسمعت صوتا عظيما من الهيكل قائلا للسبعة  الملائكة امضوا واسكبوا جامات غضب الله على الارض.2  فمضى الاول وسكب جامه على الارض فحدثت دمامل خبيثة  ورديّة على الناس الذين بهم سمة الوحش والذين يسجدون لصورته

*


*    19  ورأيت الوحش وملوك الارض واجنادهم مجتمعين  ليصنعوا حربا مع الجالس على الفرس ومع جنده.20  فقبض  على الوحش والنبي الكذاب معه الصانع قدامه الآيات التي بها اضل الذين قبلوا  سمة الوحش والذين سجدوا لصورته وطرح الاثنان حيّين الى بحيرة النار  المتقدة بالكبريت. 21   والباقون قتلوا بسيف الجالس على الفرس الخارج من فمه وجميع الطيور شبعت من  لحومهم
*
 وهذه الرؤيا التي اعطاها الله للقديس يوحنا
وجعله يرى كل ماسوف يحدث في اخر الايام وكتبها .

وهذا ماسوف يحدث . الكلام واضح ومن له اذنان فل يسمع .لانريد ان نسخر اكثر مما خسرنا في حياتني يكفينا نعمة ربنا يسوع المسيح له كل المجد

قال يسوع انا الطريق والحق والحياة من امن بي وان مات فسيحيا . وانبه ليس ايمان كلاميا بل حقيقي بالقلب والروح والجسد . وجزانا عنده كبير جدا فوق مايتخيله عقل بشري. وهذا ماهو مذكور في الكتاب المقدس من نفس السفر الاصحاح العشرون

    4  ورأيت عروشا فجلسوا عليها وأعطوا حكما ورأيت  نفوس الذين قتلوا من اجل شهادة يسوع ومن اجل كلمة الله والذين لم يسجدوا  للوحش ولا لصورته ولم يقبلوا السمة على جباههم وعلى ايديهم فعاشوا وملكوا  مع المسيح الف سنة. 5   واما بقية الاموات فلم تعش حتى تتم الالف السنة.هذه هي القيامة الاولى. 6  مبارك ومقدس من له نصيب في  القيامة الاولى.هؤلاء ليس للموت الثاني سلطان عليهم بل سيكونون كهنة للّه  والمسيح وسيملكون معه الف سنة

** 
سلام الرب اترك لك*​


----------



## العبد الخاطيء (11 مارس 2010)

و*هنا ايضا يخبرنا متى البشير في الاصحاح 24*

*  29  وللوقت بعد ضيق تلك الايام تظلم الشمس والقمر  لا يعطي ضؤه والنجوم تسقط من السماء وقوات السموات تتزعزع.30  وحينئذ تظهر علامة ابن الانسان في  السماء.وحينئذ تنوح جميع قبائل الارض ويبصرون ابن الانسان آتيا على سحاب  السماء بقوة ومجد كثير. 31   فيرسل ملائكته ببوق عظيم الصوت فيجمعون مختاريه من الاربع الرياح من  اقصاء السموات الى اقصائها. 32   فمن شجرة التين تعلّموا المثل متى صار غصنها رخصا واخرجت اوراقها تعلمون  ان الصيف قريب.*

*وايضا في انجيل البشير مرقص الاصحاح 13*

*     24  واما في تلك الايام بعد ذلك الضيق فالشمس تظلم  والقمر لا يعطي ضوءه. 25   ونجوم السماء تتساقط والقوات التي في السموات تتزعزع.26  وحينئذ يبصرون ابن الانسان آتيا في سحاب بقوة كثيرة  ومجد 27  فيرسل حينئذ  ملائكته ويجمع مختاريه من الاربع الرياح من اقصاء الارض الى اقصاء السماء. 28  فمن شجرة التين تعلّموا  المثل.متى صار غصنها رخصا واخرجت اوراقا تعلمون ان الصيف قريب.*

*ويؤكد لنا ذلك البشير لوقا . في الاصحاح 21*

*   25  وتكون علامات في الشمس والقمر والنجوم.وعلى  الارض كرب امم بحيرة.البحر والامواج تضج. 26  والناس يغشى عليهم من خوف وانتظار ما يأتي على  المسكونة لان قوات السموات تتزعزع.27  وحينئذ  يبصرون ابن الانسان آتيا في سحابة بقوة ومجد كثير. 28  ومتى ابتدأت هذه تكون فانتصبوا  وارفعوا رؤوسكم لان نجاتكم تقترب.*

*      29  وقال لهم مثلا.انظروا الى شجرة التين وكل  الاشجار. 30  متى افرخت تنظرون  وتعلمون من انفسكم ان الصيف قد قرب. 31   هكذا انتم ايضا متى رأيتم هذه الاشياء صائرة فاعلموا ان ملكوت الله قريب.*



*اذا نفهم ان ابن الانسان قادما على السحاب بقوه ومجد عظيم وهذا لا يستطيع ان يفعله احد كما يقول الكتاب المقدس.


انجيل متى الاصحاح24

   15  فمتى نظرتم رجسة الخراب التي قال عنها دانيال  النبي قائمة في المكان المقدس.ليفهم القارئ. 16  فحينئذ ليهرب الذين في اليهودية الى الجبال. 17  والذي على السطح فلا ينزل لياخذ  من بيته شيئا. 18  والذي في  الحقل فلا يرجع الى ورائه لياخذ ثيابه. 19  وويل للحبالى والمرضعات في تلك الايام. 20  وصلّوا لكي لا يكون هربكم في  شتاء ولا في سبت. 21  لانه  يكون حينئذ ضيق عظيم لم يكن مثله منذ ابتداء العالم الى الآن ولن يكون. 22  ولو لم تقصّر تلك الايام لم  يخلص جسد.ولكن لاجل المختارين تقصّر تلك الايام. 23  حينئذ ان قال لكم احد هوذا المسيح هنا او هناك فلا  تصدقوا. 24  لانه سيقوم مسحاء  كذبة وانبياء كذبة ويعطون آيات عظيمة وعجائب حتى يضلوا لو امكن المختارين  ايضا. 25  ها انا قد سبقت  واخبرتكم.26  فان قالوا لكم ها هو  في البرية فلا تخرجوا.ها هو في المخادع فلا تصدقوا. 27  لانه كما ان البرق يخرج من  المشارق ويظهر الى المغارب هكذا يكون ايضا مجيء ابن الانسان. 28  لانه حيثما تكن الجثّة فهناك  تجتمع النسور*

*امين


صوموا وصلو كي لاتدخلوا في تجربه المجد قريب قريب قريب وحمل الصليب الذي نحمله ماهو سوى صليب خفيف مقارنه بغيرنا من القديسين بل نحن لانحمل شيء مقابلهم .

طوبى لهم نالوا مالكوت الله واصبحو مع المسيح والدور علينا الان ان ثبتنا في وسط التجارب والامواج الهائجه . لايضعفكم شيء مهما . جزاءنا عظيم عن الاب والابن له المجد العظيم

امين
*​


----------



## MATTEW (15 مارس 2010)

*موضوع رائع احيك عليه بجد و مهم جدا جدا 

شكرا ليك مره اخري 

سلام المسيح معك*


----------



## النهيسى (16 مارس 2010)

*مميز جدا جدا


شكرا ليكم

أحلى تقييم*


----------



## العبد الخاطيء (18 مارس 2010)

+ jesus servant + قال:


> *موضوع رائع احيك عليه بجد و مهم جدا جدا
> 
> شكرا ليك مره اخري
> 
> سلام المسيح معك*





الشكر للرب يسوع المسيح ولمن كتبوا كلام الله الثابت هذا الكتاب الذي وضح لنا امور الكثير من العالم يجهلها لانهم يجهلون هذا الكتاب ومايحتوي . نشكر الله لانه حذرنا كثيرا وها هي الان تتحقق بحذافيرها . وهذا دليل ان الايام القادمه اصعب الايام سوف تكون والمجيء قريب باذن الله لم يبقى شيء علامات تحققت ونشكر الله وننتظر باقي التحقيق حتى يقرع جرس الساعه معلنا ساعه الصفر لقدوم ابن الله الحي لرمي ابليس والنبي الكذاب واتباعه في بحرية النار الابدية . المجد لاسمه

سلام ونعمه المسيح اترك لك


----------



## العبد الخاطيء (18 مارس 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *مميز جدا جدا
> 
> 
> شكرا ليكم
> ...




*نشكر الرب ان الموضوع نال رضاكم وهذا واجب والشكر الى صاحب الموضوع الاصلي وانا نقلته ووضفت عليه بعض الايات حتى يكون كامل بفضل ربي يسوع المسيح الي قواني وقدرت اكتب واعمل . 

شكرا على المشاركه الجميله 

سلام المسيح اترك لك*


----------



## مسلمة و اتشرف (21 مارس 2010)

اكيد انك تقصد الرسول محمد على انه النبي الكاذب فلما اذا بشر انجيلكم به على انه رسول من عند الله بعد عيسى عليه السلام ؟؟؟
بالدليل القاطع

بشارة سفر العدد
 ما ورد في قصة بلعام بن باعوراء أنه قال: " انظروا كوكباً قد ظهر من آل إسماعيل، وعضده سبط من العرب، ولظهوره تزلزلت الأرض ومن عليها" وقال المهتدي الإسكندراني: ولم يظهر من نسل إسماعيل إلا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وما تزلزلت الأرض إلا لظهوره صلى الله عليه وسلم. حقا إنه كوكب آل إسماعيل، وهو الذي تغير الكون لمبعثه صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فقد حرست السماء من استراق السمع، وانطفأت نيران فارس، وسقطت أصنام بابل، ودكت عروش الظلم على أيدي أتباعه. وقد حرف هذا النص في الطبعات المحدثة إلى: (يبرز كوكب من يعقوب، ويقوم قضيب من إسرائيل، فيحطم موآب، ويهلك من الوغى).



 حكاية جاري ميلر  Gary Miller
عام 1977 قرر الدكتور جاري ميلر المبشر الكندي النشيط وأستاذ الرياضيات   والمنطق في جامعة تورنتو أن يقدم خدمة جليلة للمسيحية بالكشف عن الأخطاء   العلمية والتاريخية في القرآن الكريم، بما يفيده وزملاؤه المبشرين عند   دعوة المسلمين للمسيحية ولكن الرجل الذي دخل بمنطق تصيد الأخطاء وفضحها،   غلب عليه الإنصاف وخرجت دراسته وتعليقاته أفضل مما يمكن أن يكتبه معظم   المسلمين دعاية للكتاب الحكيم، ذلك أنه أحسن 'تدبر القرآن'. وكان أول ما   أذهله: هو صيغة التحدي التي برزت له  في مواضع كثيرة من مثل' 'ولو كان   من عند غير الله لوجدوا فيه اختلافاً كثيراً'، 'فأتوا بسوره من مثله ' ،  ' عشر آيات'، 'آية'، دخل الرجل الحلبة متحدياً وخرج منها منبهراً بما وجده .
وأستعرض فيما يلي بعضاً من نتائج تدبره كما جاء في كتابه: 'القرآن المذهل ':

1.    يقول د. ميلر: 'لا يوجد مؤلف في العالم يمتلك الجرأة ويؤلف كتاباً ثم   يقول هذا الكتاب خال من الأخطاء ولكن القرآن على العكس تماماً يقول لك لا   يوجد أخطاء بل يتحداك أن تجد فيه أخطاء ولن تجد '.

2.    لا يستعرض القرآن أيضاً من الأحداث العصيبة التي مرت بالنبي – صلى الله   عليه وسلم – مثل وفاة زوجته خديجة أو وفاة بناته وأولاده. بل الأغرب أن   الآيات التي نزلت تعقيباً على بعض النكسات في طريق الدعوة، كانت تبشر   بالنصر، وتلك التي نزلت تعقيباً على الانتصارات كانت تدعو إلى عدم   الاغترار والمزيد من التضحيات والعطاء . لو كان أحد يؤرخ لسيرته لعظم من   شأن الانتصارات ، وبرر الهزائم،  ولكن القرآن فعل العكس تماماً، لأنه لا   يؤرخ لفترة تاريخية بقدر ما يضع القواعد العامة للعلاقة مع الله والآخرين .

3.    توقف ميلر عند قوله تعالى: (قُلْ إِنَّمَا أَعِظُكُمْ بِوَاحِدَةٍ أَنْ   تَقُومُوا لِلَّهِ مَثْنَى وَفُرَادَى ثُمَّ تَتَفَكَّرُوا مَا   بِصَاحِبِكُمْ مِنْ جِنَّةٍ إِنْ هُوَ إِلَّا نَذِيرٌ لَكُمْ بَيْنَ   يَدَيْ عَذَابٍ شَدِيدٍ)، مشيراً إلى التجربة التي أجراها أحد الباحثين في   جامعة تورنتو عن 'فعالية المناقشة الجماعية'، وفيها جمع أعداداً مختلفة من   المناقشين، وقارن النتائج فاكتشف أن أقصى فعالية للنقاش تكون عندما يكون   عدد المتحاورين اثنين، وأن الفعالية تقل إذا زاد هذا العدد .

4.    هناك سورة كاملة في القرآن تسمى سورة مريم وفيها تشريف لمريم عليها   السلام بما لا مثيل له في الكتاب المقدس، بينما لا توجد سورة باسم عائشة   أو فاطمة. وكذلك فإن عيسى عليه السلام ذُكر بالاسم 25 مرة في القرآن في   حين أن النبي محمد لم يذكر إلا 5 مرات فقط .

5.    يرى المنكرون للوحي وللرسالة أن الشياطين هي التي كانت تملي على الرسول   ما جاء به، والقرآن يتحدى: 'وما تنزلت به الشياطين، وما ينبغي لهم ومايستطيعون'.  فهل تؤلف الشياطين كتاباً ثم تقول لا أستطيع أن أؤلفه، بل   تقول: إذا قرأت هذا الكتاب فتعوذ مني؟

6.    لو كنت في موقف الرسول – صلى الله عليه وسلم – هو وأبي بكر محاصرين في   الغار، بحيث لو نظر أحد المشركين تحت قدميه لرآهما. ألن يكون الرد الطبيعي على خوف أبي بكر: هو من مثل 'دعنا نبحث عن باب خلفي'، أو 'أصمت تماماً كي   لا يسمعك أحد'، ولكن الرسول – صلى الله عليه وسلم – قال بهدوء: 'لا تحزن   إن الله معنا'، 'الله معنا ولن يضيعنا'. هل هذه عقلية كذاب أو مخادع، أم   عقلية نبي ورسول يثق بعناية الله له؟

7.    نزلت سورة المسد قبل وفاة أبي لهب بعشر سنوات. وكان أمامه 365 × عشر سنوات فرصة لإثبات أن هذا الكتاب وهم، ولكن ما هذا التحدي؟ لم يسلم أبو لهب   ولو بالتظاهر، وظلت الآيات تتلى حتى اليوم. كيف يكون الرسول واثقاً خلال   عشر سنوات أن ما لديه حق، لو لم يكن يعلم أنه وحي من الله؟

8.    وتعليقاً على قوله تعالى 'ما كنت تعلمها أنت ولا قومك' تعقيباً على بعض   القصص القرآني، يقول ميلر: 'لا يوجد كتاب من الكتب الدينية المقدسة يتكلم   بهذا الأسلوب، إنه يمد القارئ بالمعلومة ثم يقول له هذه معلومة جديدة !!  هذا تحد لا مثيل له؟ ماذا لو كذبه أهل مكة – ولو بالادعاء – فقالو: كذبت   كنا نعرف هذا من قبل. ماذا لو كذبه أحد من الباحثين بعد ذلك مدعياً أن هذه   المعلومات كانت معروفة من قبل؟ ولكن كل ذلك لم يحدث .

وأخيراً يشير د. ميلر إلى ما ورد في الموسوعة الكاثوليكية الجديدة تحت   موضوع 'القرآن'، وكيف أنها ورغم تعدد الدراسات والمحاولات للغمز في صدق   الوحي القرآني، (مثل أنه خيالات مريض أو نفث شياطين، أو كان يعلمه بشر، أو   أنه وقع على كتاب قديم، ... الخ)، إلا أنها انتهت إلى: 'عبر القرون ظهرت   نظريات كثيرة حول مصدر القرآن إلا أن أيّ من هذه النظريات لا يمكن أن يعتد   به من رجل عاقل'. ويقول د. ميلر إن الكنيسة التي كان بودها أن تتبنى إحدى   هذه النظريات التي تنفي صدق الوحي لم يسعها إلا أن ترفض كل هذه النظريات،   ولكنها لم تملك الجراءة على الاعتراف بصدق نظرية المسلمين .
لا أدري هل أقول: جزاك الله خيراً يا دكتور ميلر على هذا التدبر المنصف   لكتاب الله؟ أم أنادي كل الشائنين المبغضين أن يطلعوا على ما كتبه هذا   الرجل؟ أم أطلب من المهتمين بمواضيع الإعجاز القرآني أن يضيفوا إلى   مناهجهم هذا المنهج من 'محاولة كشف الأخطاء' بما يثبت التحدي، ويؤكد   الإعجاز 'ولو كان من عند غير الله لوجدوا فيه اختلافاً كثيراً '.

ملحوظة أخيرة
قبل حوالي 30 عاماً اشترك د. ميلر في مناظرة شهيرة عن الإسلام والمسيحية   مع الداعية الإسلامي أحمد ديدات ممثلاً للجانب المسيحي، وكان منطقه قوياً   وحجته حاضرة وغلب بحثه عن الحقيقة على تعصبه لدينه، حتى أن عدداً من   الشباب المسلم الذي حضر المناظرة، تمنى لو أسلم هذا الرجل .
والآن كان هذا البحث خلال عام 1977 ولكن ما حدث أن عام 1978 أشهر الدكتور   ميلر إسلامه واتخذ اسم عبد الأحد عمر، وعمل لسنوات في جامعة البترول   والمعادن بالسعودية قبل أن يتفرغ تماماً للدعوة للإسلام وتقديم البرامج   التليفزيونية والإذاعية والمحاضرات العامة التي تعرض للإسلام عقيدة وشريعة .

هل مازلت تقول انك لا تؤمن بنبوة سيدنا محمد ؟  

 اذا اقرأ هذا بتمعن

محمود  يروي قصته و يقول:قمت بالاتصال بالكنائس الأفريقية و شرحت مقاصدي للقسس الذين اهتممت أن يكون بيننا حوار , لكنهم رفضوا بأعذار شبه مقبولة. لكن المكالمة الثالثة عشر جاءتني بالفرحة. لقد وافق القس ( فان هيردن ) على مقابلتي بمنزله في يوم السبت بعد الظهر . استقبلني القس في شرفة منزله بترحيب و ود. وقال إذا كنت لا أمانع فأنه يود حضور حميه البالغ من العمر سبعين عاما للمشاركة معنا في النقاش . ولم أمانع في ذلك, جلس ثلاثتنا في قاعة المكتبة.

* لماذا لاشيء :

تصنعت سؤالا : ماذا يقول الكتاب المقدس عن محمد؟.

وبلا تردد أجاب : لاشيء.

لماذا لاشيء, وفقاً لشروحاتكم فان الكتاب المقدس مليء بالتنبؤات , فيخبر عن قيام دولة السوفيت الروس وعن الأيام الأخيرة وحتى عن بابا كنيسة الروم الكاثوليك.

فقال : نعم , ولكن لاشيء عن محمد.

فسالت ثانية : لكن لماذا لاشيء؟.

أجاب الرجل المسن: ي*ا بني لقد قرأت الكتاب المقدس لخمسين سنة مضت ولو كان هناك أي شيء عن محمد لكنت عرفته.*

* ولا واحدة بالاسم :

استفسرت : ألست تقول أن هناك مئات النبوءات التي تتكلم عن مجيء المسيح , في العهد القديم؟.

قال القس : لا مئات بل آلاف .

قلت: إني لن أجادل في الألف نبوءة التي تتحدث عن مجيء المسيح. فإننا كمسلمين آمنا وصدقنا بالمسيح دون الحاجة إلى أي نبوءة كتابية . إنما آمنا , تصديقاً لمحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم. لكن بعيداً عن هذا الكلام , هل يمكن أن تعطيني نبؤة واحدة مضبوطة , حيث ذكر اسم المسيح حرفياً ؟ إن التعبير المسيا المترجم بالمسيح ليس باسم إنما هو لقب. هل توجد نبوءة واحدة تقول أن اسم المسيا سيكون عيسى وان اسم أمه مريم ؟.

أجاب القس :* لا لا يوجد مثل هذه التفاصيل.*

إذن كيف تستنتج أن هذه الألف نبوءة هي عن المسيح؟.

* ما النبوءة :

أجاب القس قائلاً : إنك تدرك أن التنبؤات هي الكلمات التصويرية لأي شيء سيحدث في المستقبل, وعندما يتحقق هذا الشيء فعلا, فإننا ندرك بوضوح إنجاز هذه النبوءة التي سبق الإخبار بها سلفاً.

قلت : ما تفعله في الحقيقة هو أنك تستنتج, أنك تناقش,أنك تضع اثنين اثنين معا, قال : نعم .

قلت : إذا كان هذا ما تفعله مع الألف نبوءة لتأكيد دعواك عن عيسى, فلماذا لا نختار نفس المنهج بالنسبة لمحمد؟.

وافق القس على هذا الرأي العادل و المنهج المعقول للتعامل مع المشكلة. وطلبت منه أن يفتح الكتاب المقدس عن سفر التثنية (18:18), وقد فتحه وقراء. وإليك النص باللغة العربية ( أقيم لهم نبيا من وسط أخوتهم مثلك و أجعل كلامي في فمه فيكلمهم بكل ما أوصيه به).

* نبياً مثل موسى :

بعد أن قرأ النص, استفسرت : لمن تعود هذه النبوءة؟.

وبدون تردد قال : يسوع.

فسألت : لماذا يسوع؟ إن اسمه غير مذكور هنا؟.

أجاب القس: بما أن النبوءة هي الوصف التصويري لأمور ستحدث في المستقبل, فأننا ندرك أن تعبيرات النص تصف المسيح وصفا دقيقا.

قلت: إنك ترى أن أهم ما في النص هي كلمة مثلك, أي مثل موسى .فهل عيسى مثل موسى؟. بأي كيفية كان مثل موسى؟.

أجاب: بادئ ذي بدئ كان موسى يهودياً , وكذلك كان عيسى. كان موسى نبيا وكذلك كان يسوع.

قلت : هل تستطيع أن تجد تشابهات أخرى بين عيسى وموسى؟.

قال القس أنه لا يتذكر شيئاً آخر.

قلت: إذا كان هذا هو المعيار لاكتشاف مرشح لهذه النبوءة في سفر التثنية. إذن ففي هذه الحالة يمكن أن تنطبق على أي نبي من أنبياء الكتاب. سليمان , أشعياء , حزقيال , دانيال , هوشع , يوئيل , ملاخي , يوحنا... الخ . ذلك أنهم جميعا يهود مثلما هم أنبياء. فلماذا لا تكون هذه النبوءة خاصة بأحد هؤلاء الأنبياء.

* فلم يجب القس.

استأنفت قائلا: أنك تدرك استنتاجاتي , وهي أن عيسى لا يشابه موسى. فإذا كنت مخطأ, فأرجوا أن تردني إلى الصواب.

* امور غير متشابهة :

قلت : أن عيسى لا يشبه موسى , بمقتضى عقيدتكم , فإن عيسى هو الإله المتجسد, ولكن موسى لم يكن إلهاً , أهذا حق؟.

أجاب : نعم.

قلت : بناء على ذلك فإن عيسى لا يشبه موسى. ثانياً . بمقتضى عقيدتكم , مات عيسى من أجل خطايا العالم. لكن موسى لم يمت من أجل خطايا العالم. أهذا حق؟.

أجاب : نعم.

فقلت: لذلك فإن عيسى لا يشبه موسى. ثالثاً. بمقتضى عقيدتكم ذهب المسيح إلى الجحيم لثلاثة أيام. ولكن موسى لم يكلف بالذهاب إلى الجحيم. أهذا حق؟.

أجاب : نعم.

و استنتجت : إذن عيسى لم يكن مثل موسى. و لكن أيها القس هذه ليست حقائق غامضة , بل حقائق مكشوفة .

* دعنا نتكلم في الامور الدقيقة في حياة موسى وعيسى.

1- الأب والأم : كان لموسى والدان ( واخذ عمرام بوكابد عمته وزوجة له فولدت له هارون وموسى)(خروج:20:6) . وكذلك محمد كان له أم وأب . لكن المسيح كان له أم فقط وليس أب بشري , أليس هذا ما يقوله الكتاب المقدس؟.

قال : نعم.

2- الميلاد المعجز : إن موسى ومحمد ولدا ولادة طبيعية. مثال ذلك , الاقتران الطبيعي بين رجل و امرأة. ولكن عيسى ولد بمعجزة مميزة.

3- عقد الزواج : لقد تزوج موسى و محمد وأنجبا أولاد. ولكن عيسى ظل أعزبا كل أيام حياته .

أهذا صحيح ؟.

أجاب القس : نعم .

قلت : إذن عيسى ليس مثل موسى . بل محمد مثل موسى.

4- مملكة تهتم بالأمور الأخروية: إن موسى ومحمد كانا نبيين , مثلما كانا زعيمين. و أعني بالنبوة : الإنسان الذي يوحى إليه برسالة إلهية لإرشاد الناس. أما الزعيم . فأعني به , الإنسان الذي له سلطان وقيادة على شعبه. سواء كان متوجاً كملك أو لا . فإذا اقتدر إنسان على توقيع عقوبة الإعدام مثلاً والحكم بين الناس ..فهو زعيم.

و لقد كان موسى يملك هذا السلطان, فقد أمر بإعدام عباد العجل(خروج:32: 26 )..

و كذلك محمد كان له سلطان في الحكم بين الناس. أما المسيح فإنه ينتمي إلى الصنف الآخر من الأنبياء.

ومن هنا فإن عيسى ليس مثل موسى , لكن محمد مثل موسى.

5- لا شريعة جديدة : إن موسى ومحمد أتيا بشرعة جديدة و أحكام جديدة لشعبيهما .

و أن موسى جاء بالوصايا العشرة وطقوس جديدة شاملة لهداية الناس.

و جاء محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم, إلى شعب يغط بالجهالة, اشتهروا بوأد البنات, مدمنون للخمر , عبدة أوثان مولعون بالقمار والميسر.

في وسط هذه الصحراء فإن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم كما يقول ( توماس كاريل ) : قد شرف الذين اتبعوه فجعلهم حاملي مشاعل النور والعلم.

أما بخصوص المسيح كان يحاول دائما أن يثبت لليهود الذين كانوا يتهمونه بالتجديف , بأنه لم يأت بشريعة جديدة, فيقول : لا تظنوا أني جئت لأنقض الناموس أو الأنبياء , ما جئت لأنقض بل لأكمل. (متي 5: 17 ).
و كما ذكر القران في سورة المائدة:
{وقفينا على آثارهم بعيسى بن مريم مصدقاً لما بين يديه من التوراة
و بعبارة أخرى أنه لم يأت بديانة جديدة أو أي أحكام جديدة على الإطلاق. إنما جاء ليكمل الشريعة القديمة.

وباختصار فأنه لم ينشئ دين جديد , مثل ما فعل موسى و محمد. سألت القس ؟.

فأجاب : نعم.

6- كيف كان رحيلهم : إن كلاً من موسى و محمد, قد توفاهم الله وفاة طبيعية. لكن وفقا للعقيدة النصرانية , فإن المسيح مات شر ميتة بقتله على الصليب.أليس هذا صحيح؟.

أجاب : نعم.

قلت : من ثمّ فإن عيسى ليس مثل موسى ولكن محمد مثل موسى.

7- المقام السماوي : إن كلاً من محمد وموسى يرقد الآن في قبره على الأرض , ولكن طبقا لتعاليمكم فإن المسيح يجلس الآن ( عن يمين قوة الرب ) .(لوقا 22 : 69 ).

قال القس : نعم.

فقلت : و من ثمّ فإن عيسى ليس مثل موسى , بل محمد مثل موسى.

بعد هذا الحوار المنطقي و المثبت بالأدلة والبراهين , وبعد أن وافق القس , و باستسلام لكل ما طرحته من آراء .

قلت : أيها القس للآن ما تناولناه , إنما للبرهنة فقط على موضوع واحد من هذه النبوءة كلها, ذلك بالتحقيق في كلمة ( مثلك) , أي مثل موسى. إن النبوءة أوسع من ذلك بكثير , تقول النبوءة ( أقيم لهم نبيا من وسط إخوتهم مثلك و أجعل كلامي في فمه فيكلمهم بكل ما أوصيه به). (التثنية 18:18).

يجب التركيز على عبارة (من وسط إخوتهم, مثلك). إن الخطاب موجه لموسى , وشعبه اليهود كشخصية معينة . عندما تقول النبوءة من (إخوتهم ), تعني يقينا العرب .

إنك تعلم أنه يتحدث عن إبراهيم , وكان لإبراهيم زوجتان سارة وهاجر , ولدت هاجر لإبراهيم ولدا . إنه الابن البكر لإبراهيم كما يقول الكتاب المقدس ودعا إبراهيم اسم ابنه الذي ولدته هاجر إسماعيل) . (التكوين16 :15).

وحتى الثالثة عشر من العمر فإن إسماعيل بقي الابن الوحيد لإبراهيم, ولقد وهب الله إبراهيم ابنا آخر من سارة اسماه إسحاق.

العرب واليهود :

إذا كان إسماعيل وإسحاق أبناء الوالد نفسه ( إبراهيم) , وهو ما يقوله الكتاب المقدس. إذن هما أخوان , وهكذا فإن الشعوب التي نشأت من سلالتهما , إخوة بالمعنى المجازي. إن أبناء إسحاق هم اليهود , وأبناء إسماعيل هم العرب, وهو ما يقوله الكتاب المقدس أيضا.

ويؤكد حقيقة هذه الأخوة بالنسب (و أمام جميع إخوته يسكن ).(تكوين16 :12 ).

وعن وفاة إسماعيل تقول التوراة ( وهذه سنة حياة إسماعيل , مئة وسبع وثلاثون سنة, و أسلم روحه و مات و انضم إلى قومه. و سكنوا من حويلة إلى آشور التي أمام مصر حينما تجيء نحو آشور. أمام جميع إخوته)).(تكوين 25: 17).

إن أبناء إسماعيل هم إخوة لأبناء إسحاق . وبنفس النمط . فإن محمد من قوم هم إخوة بني إسرائيل , ذلك أنه من سلالة إسماعيل (العرب). مثل ما تنبأت عنه التوراة ( أقيم لهم نبيا من وسط إخوتهم).

بل تذكر النبوءة بوضوح أن النبي الآتي الذي هو مثل موسى , والذي سيبعثه الله , ليس من بني إسرائيل, لأن التوراة لم تقل من بين أنفسهم). بل قالت من وسط إخوتهم). من ثمّ فإن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم , هو الذي من وسط إخوتهم.

* و أجعل كلامي في فمه :

تستأنف النبؤة قولها ( و أجعل كلامي في فمه فيكلمهم بكل ما أوصيه). ماذا تعني النبوءة (واجعل كلامي في فمه).?

إن السيرة النبوية تحدثنا , أن محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم, عندما بلغ من العمر أربعين عاما حينما كان يتعبد في غار حراء, الذي يبعد حوالي ثلاثة أميال عن مكة المكرمة. في هذا الغار نزل إليه جبريل و أمره بلسان عربي قائلاً : اقرأ , امتلأ النبي خوفاً ورعباً منه, فأجاب ما أنا بقارئ , فرد جبريل عليه السلام : أقرأ .

* قال : ما أنا بقارئ.

ثم أعاد الأمر عليه قائلاً {اقْرَأْ بِاسْمِ رَبِّكَ الَّذِي خَلَقَ * خَلَقَ الْإِنسَانَ مِنْ عَلَقٍ * اقْرَأْ وَرَبُّكَ الْأَكْرَمُ * الَّذِي عَلَّمَ بِالْقَلَمِ * عَلَّمَ الْإِنسَانَ مَا لَمْ يَعْلَمْ} [العلق : 1: 5 ] أدرك النبي أن ما يريده منه الملاك هو أن يعيد نفس الكلمات التي وضعها في فمه. ثم توالى نزول القرآن, في الثلاثة والعشرين سنة من حياة النبوة, نزل جبريل بالقرآن الكريم على قلب محمد ليكون من الرسل.

أليس هذا تصديق حرفي لما جاء في نبوءة الكتاب المقدس. إن القرآن الكريم هو في الحقيقة إنجاز النبوءة موسى . أنه الرسول الأمي .

وضع جبريل الملاك كلام الله في فمه باللفظ والمعنى و استظهره الرسول كما أنزل.

* إنجاز لنبوءة اشعياء :

إن اعتكاف الرسول في الغار والطريقة التي انزل إليه بها القران بواسطة جبريل , وكون الرسول أمياً لا يعرف الكتابة ولا القراءة . إنما هي إنجاز لنبوءة أخرى , في سفر اشعياء (29 : 12). هذا نصها ( أو يدفع الكتاب لمن لا يعرف الكتابة ويقال اقرأ هذا , فيقول لا أعرف الكتابة ).

ومن ألزم ما يجب أن تعرفه هو أنه لم يكن هنالك نسخة عربية من الكتاب المقدس في القرن السادس الميلادي , أي حينما كان محمد حياً . فضلاً على ذلك فإنه أمي , يقول القرآن عنه : (فَآمِنُواْ بِاللّهِ وَرَسُولِهِ النَّبِيِّ الأُمِّيِّ الَّذِي يُؤْمِنُ بِاللّهِ وَكَلِمَاتِهِ) [ الأعراف : 158 ]. انذار من الله :

قلت للقس : هل رأيت كيف تنطبق النبوءة على الرسول محمد كانطباق القفاز في اليد.

أجاب القس قائلاً : إن جميع شروحاتك وتفسيراتك إنما هي فحص دقيق للكتاب المقدس , ولكن ليست ذات قيمة و أهمية, ذلك أننا نحن النصارى نحرز على يسوع الإله المتجسد الذي خلصنا من الخطيئة.

قلت : ليست ذات أهمية!!.

إن الله أنزل هذه النبوءة ثم تأتي أنت وتقول إنها ليست ذات أهمية!, إن الله يعلم أن من الناس من هم مثلك أيها القس الذين بفلتة لسان وإرادة قلوبهم الهينة يسقطون كلام الله و لا يعيرون له أي اهتمام, لهذا تابع تكملة النبوءة يقول الكتاب المقدس : ( ويكون أن الإنسان الذي لا يسمع لكلامي الذي يتكلم باسمي أنا اطلبه ). وفي النسخة الكاثوليكية من الكتاب المقدس يقول : ( سأكون أنا المنتقم ). إن الله القادر يتوعد بالعقاب و العذاب .

إن النبي الذي يشبه موسى كما جاء في النص (مثلك) هو بلا ريب محمد , لقد قدمت البراهين والحجج في فيض من الوضوح , بأن هذه النبوءة عن محمد لا عن المسيح عليهما الصلاة والسلام.

نحن المسلمين لا ننكر أن عيسى هو المسيح الذي أرسله الله إلى بني إسرائيل. إن ما نقوله هو أن ما جاء بسفر التثنية (18:18)لا يشير إطلاقا إلى المسيح . إنها نبوءة واضحة تتنبأ عن محمد.

ابتعد القس بمنتهى الأدب قائلا : إنها مناقشة خطيرة ومهمة للغاية .

وسوف أحاول أن أناقش الطائفة في هذا الموضوع.

لقد مضت خمسة عشر سنة منذ ذلك الوقت وأنا لا زلت انتظر ما وعد به!!.

اعتقد أن القس كان مخلصاً عندما دعاني ورحب بي وبالبحث العلمي , غير أن التحزب والتعصب لدين الأجداد يقتل بقسوة.

ملاحظة من الناشر: ورد في التوراة أنه لن يخرج في بني إسرائيل أي نبي يشابه موسى:

وَلَمْ يَظْهَرْ بَعْدُ نَبِيٌّ فِي بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ مِثْلُ مُوسَى، الَّذِي خَاطَبَهُ الرَّبُّ وَجْهاً لِوَجْهٍ

(عهد التثنية 34: 10) و هذا دليل على أن البشارة ستكون حتماً لرسول من العرب. و الجدير بالذكر أن البشارات بمحمد مازال كثير منها موجوداً و تذكره باسم أحمد أو محمد مع ذكر كثير من تفاصيل حياته. 

اما زلت لا تؤمن بمحمد ؟اذا انت لاتؤمن بما جاء في كتابك 

و زيادة على هذا هاكم الدليل القاطع من الانجيل على ان عيسى نبي و ليس الله
الأدلة من الإنجيل على أن عيسى رسول الله
وليس هو الله، أو ابن الله
1- عيسى يعلّم إبليس أنه لا سجود إلا لله، وأن الله هو الرب وحده سبحانه وتعالى:
في إنجيل متى فقرة 4:
(ثم صعد الروح بيسوع إلى البرية، ليجرّب من قبل إبليس، وبعدما صام أربعين نهاراً، وأربعين ليلة، جاع أخيراً، فتقدم إليه المجرب وقال له: "إن كنت ابن الله، فقل لهذه الحجارة أن تتحول إلى خبز!" فأجابه قائلاً: "قد كتب: ليس بالخبز وحده يحيا الإنسان، بل بكل كلمة تخرج من فم الله!"  فهل تعبدون انسانا مثلكم ؟ثم أخذه إبليس إلى المدينة المقدسة، وأوقفه على حافة سطح الهيكل، وقال له: "إن كنت ابن الله، فاطرح نفسك إلى أسفل، لأنه قد كتب: يوصي ملائكته بك، فيحملونك على أيديهم لكي لا تصطدم قدمك بحجر!" فقال له يسوع: "وقد كتب أيضاً لا تجرب الرب إلهك!".
ثم أخذه إبليس أيضاً إلى قمة جبل عال جداً، وأراه جميع ممالك العالم وعظمتها، وقال له: "أعطيك هذه كلها إن جثوت وسجدت لي!" فقال له يسوع: "اذهب يا شيطان! فقد كتب: للرب إلهك تسجد وإياه وحده تعبد!".
فتركه إبليس، وإذا بعض الملائكة جاءوا وأخذوا يخدمونه).
وفي هذا النص من الأدلة على عبودية المسيح لله ما يلي:
1- أن روح القدس (وهو ملاك الرب الذي ينزل بالوحي من الله للأنبياء) أصعد عيسى إلى البرية ليمرنه ويجربه على عصيان إبليس والرد عليه، ويعرفه بأساليبه في الغواية ليحذرها، ويستحيل لو كان عيسى هو الله أو أنه الله كما تدعي النصارى أن يأخذه الملاك ليعلمه!! كيف يتقي شر الشيطان، فهل يحتاج خالق للسماوات والأرض إلى تعليم؟!
2- صام عيسى أربعين يوماً وليلة وجاع.. فهل الرب يصوم ويجوع!! أم أن الرب الإله لا بد وأن يكون غنياً عن كل ما سواه.. قال تعالى في القرآن في بيان بطلان كون عيسى وأمه إلهين: {ما المسيح ابن مريم إلا رسول قد خلت من قبله الرسل وأمه صديقة كانا يأكلان الطعام انظر كيف نبين لهم الآيات ثم انظر أنى يؤفكون} فمن يحتاج إلى الطعام لا يكون إلهاً ورباً وخالقاً، لأن الإله الرب لا بد وأن يكون غنياً عن كل ما سواه، ولا شك أن من يأكل من البشر ويشرب ويبول ويتغوط.. فهل يوصف الإله بذلك؟ أليس لمن يقول بألوهية المسيح وربوبيته من عقل يميزون بين الرب الإله الخالق المنزه عن كل نقص وبين الإنسان المحتاج الفقير العاجز؟؟
3- تقدم الشيطان إليه ليجربه بقوله له: إن كنت ابن الله حقاً اقلب هذه الأحجار إلى خبز.. أي لتأكل منها بعدما جعت، ورد عيسى عليه بأنه (ليس بالخبز وحده يحيا الإنسان، بل بكل كلمة تخرج من فم الله). ومعنى أنه ليس بالخبز وحده يحيا الإنسان أي أن الحياة الحقيقية ليست بما يحيي الجسد فقط، وإنما الحياة الحقيقية بما يحيي الروح فمن آمن بالله وعمل بكلماته فهو الحي حقيقة، وأما الكافر الذي يعيش لبطنه فقط فهو ميت في ظاهر حي كما قال تعالى في القرآن: {أو من كان ميتاً فأحييناه وجعلنا له نوراً يمشي به في الناس كمن مثله في الظلمات ليس بخارج منها} أي لا يستوي هذا وهذا.. فمن كان ميتاً أي بالكفر فأحيينا أي بالإيمان وجعلنا له نوراً أي هداية وشريعة يعرف بها الحلال من الحرام والحق من الباطل، والهدى من الضلال، والشرك من التوحيد، والصلاح من الفساد، ليس يستوي هذا ومن هو ضال لا يهتدي يعيش للدنيا فقط ولا يميز بين شرك وتوحيد، وهدي وضلال، وخير وشر.
معنى ابن الله كما ورد في النص:
4- ألفاظ ابن الله التي جاءت في الأناجيل والكتب المقدسة عند النصارى من المتشابه الذي يجب رده إلى المحكم فإن هذه اللفظة (ابن الله) استخدمت في عيسى، وفي أتباعه، وفي كل مؤمن بالله غير كافر به.. وقد ادعاها كل من اليهود والنصارى جميعاً كما قال تعالى في القرآن: {وقالت اليهود والنصارى نحن أبناء الله وأحباؤه}.
وهذه الكلمة تحتمل معنيين: بنوة الهداية، والإيمان، والتشريف، وهو ما يسمونه بالبنوة الروحية، ويقال في مقابلها: أبناء الشيطان، وأبناء الأفاعي كما جاء في الإنجيل في وصف اليهود: (يا أبناء الأفاعي)، والكل يعلم أنهم ليسوا أبناء الأفاعي من النسب، ولا الشيطان من الصلب، وإنما نسبوا إلى الأفاعي لمكرهم وخطرهم، وسمومهم، وإلى الشيطان لتلبيسهم، وكذبهم.
والنسبة إلى الله بالأبناء للهداية، والتوفيق، والعمل بشريعة الله، والسير على هداه، والإستضاءة بنوره المنزل على عباده المرسلين.
والمعنى الثاني نبوة النسب، والإبن الذي هو قطعة من أبيه، وبضعة منه.
ولا شك عند كل ذي لب، وإيمان، وبصيرة، وتمييز بين الخالق، والمخلوق أن المعنى الثاني منتف عن الله سبحانه وتعالى، فليس بين الله وأحد من خلقه بنوة نسب قط، تعالى عن ذلك علواً كبيراً، وإذا كانت هذه اللفظة: (ابن الله) دائرة في المعنى بين بنوة الشريف، والإيمان، والتقديس، والمحبة.. وبين بنوة النسب، والولادة، والجزئية، فتكون هذه اللفظة هنا من المتشابه الذي يجب أن يحمل على المحكم الذي لا يتغير معناه، واللفظ المحكم هو ما لا يكون معناه إلا واحداً، ولا يختلف أهل اللسان فيه، ولا أهل العقل حول حقيقة معناه. 
ونحن نورد هنا عشرات من الأدلة من الإنجيل نفسه أن لفظ (ابن الله) الوارد في الأناجيل، وفي كتب رسل المسيح -عليه السلام- ما أريد بها إلا بنوة التشريف، والتقديس، والرفعة، والمحبة، وأنها لا تنتمي إلى بنوة النسب، والولادة بأي حال تعالى الله عما يقول الجاهلون الكافرون الضالون علواً كبيراً.
فقول إبليس المتكرر.. (إن كنت ابن الله) هو من هذا الباب. ومن ذلك قول عيسى لتلاميذه:- (وصلوا لأجل الذين يسيئون إليكم، ويضطهدونكم لتكونوا أبناء أبيكم الذي في السماوات) (متى 6/45).
وقوله عليه السلام: (فعندما تصلي فادخل غرفتك، وأغلق عليك بابك، وصل إلى أبيك الذي في الخفاء، وأبوك الذي يرى في الخفاء هو يكافئك) (متى 6/7).
ومثل هذا كثير جداً من الكلام المنسوب إلى المسيح عليه السلام، وكله شاهد أنه كان يستعمل اسم (الأب) في التعبير عن الله بمعنى المربي، والذي يكلأ عباده المؤمنين وليس بمعنى أبوة النسب، تعالى الله عن ذلك علواً كبيراً.
5- قول إبليس لعيسى: "إن كنت ابن الله فاطرح نفسك إلى أسفل لأنه قد كتب: يوصي ملائكته بك فيحملونك على أيديهم لكي لا تصطدم قدمك بحجر"!! فقال عيسى: (وقد كتب أيضاً: لا تجرب الرب إلهك)!! .
في هذا النص إقرار عيسى لإبليس على النص السابق من كلام الله، وأنه هو المقصود به، وإذا كان هو المقصود بذلك، فكيف يكون هو ابن الله أو الله كما يدعون ويزعمون أن صفاته وأعماله هي صفات الرب وأعماله ثم يقال عنه: (يوصي ملائكته بك)!!
فهل يحتاج الإله الرب أن يُوَصَّى عليه، وأن يكون الملائكة حفظٌ له، وحماية له ألا يصطدم قدمه بحجر!!، وهل يكون من يحتاج أن تحميه الملائكة من السقوط إلا عبداً محتاجاً ذليلاً فقيراً؟!!
6- قول عيسى –عليه السلام- رداً على إبليس وقد كتب أيضاً: "لا تجرب الرب إلهك"!!
فهذا من أعظم الأدلة على أن عيسى يعتقد أن الله سبحانه وتعالى هو ربه، وهو إلهه وأنه لا يحسن به أن يجربه بمعنى أن يطلب منه شيئاً لينظر أيقدر عليه أم لا؟ فإذا كان عيسى –عليه السلام- هو الله كما يزعمون فمن يجرب؟! هل يجرب أباه؟! فينظر أيحميه من الحجارة أم لا؟ أم يجرب نفسه فينظر هل يستطيع إذا قفز من فوق الهيكل أن يحمي نفسه من السقوط أم لا؟ تباً لعقول تقرأ ولا تفقه!!.
هل هناك أصرح من هذا الدليل في أن عيسى -عليه السلام- يتبرأ من الحول، والقوة، ويجعل الله وحده هو صاحب الحول، والقوة، وأنه هو وحده ربه وإلهه.
7- دعوة إبليس للمسيح -عليه السلام- أن يسجد له!! وقوله له بعد أن أراه من فوق جبل عال جداً جميع ممالك العالم، وعظمتها: "أعطيك هذه كلها إذا جثوت، وسجدت لي"! وقول عيسى عليه السلام رداً عليه: (اذهب يا شيطان، وقد كتب: للرب إلهك تسجد، وإياه وحده تعبد) فيه من الأدلة على فساد معتقد النصارى في ألوهية المسيح وربوبيته الشيء الكثير فمن ذلك:-
أ- عرض إبليس عليه ممالك الدنيا، وإيراءه إياها، واطلاعه عليها، ولو كان عيسى هو الله، أو ابن الله لقال له: أنا مالكها، وخالقها، وهي لي، وتحت تصرفي؟ بل ما كان لإبليس أن يتجرأ أصلاً ليقول للإله، أعطيك هذه إن سجدت لي!!..
ب- عجباً أن يأمر إبليس خالق السماوات والأرض أن يسجد له!! ألا يستحي النصارى وهم يقرأون هذا الكلام!! ألا يستحون أن من يعتقدون فيه الألوهية، والربوبية أن يصحبه إبليس، ويعرض عليه السجود له مقابل أن يملكه الدنيا.
ج- لو كان عيسى هو الله أو ابن الله لما كان رده على عرض إبليس هذا أن يقول: لا قد نزل في كتب الأنبياء السابقين: "للرب إلهك تسجد وإياه وحده تعبد".
هل هناك أصرح من هذا في أن عيسى دعا إلى عبادة لله خالق السماوات، والأرض، وأن عيسى لا يعبد إلا الله، ولا يسجد إلا له سبحانه وتعالى.
يكفي هذا الدليل لكل من يريد بصيرة في الدين أن عيسى عليه السلام جاء ليقول كما قال الله عنه: {وقال المسيح يا بني إسرائيل: اعبدوا الله ربي وربكم إنه من يشرك بالله فقد حرم الله عليه الجنة ومأواه النار وما للظالمين من أنصار}.
د- يأس الشيطان من عيسى، وذهابه عنه، وعدم قدرته عليه حق لعصمة الله له تحقيقاً لقول امرأة عمران أم مريم عندما وضعت مريم: {رب إني وضعتها أنثى والله أعلم بما وضعت وليس الذكر كالأنثى وإني سميتها مريم.. وإني أعيذها بك وذريتها من الشيطان الرجيم}، وليس من ذرية مريم إلا عيسى عبدالله ورسوله، وقد أعاذه الله الشيطان الرجيم صغيراً وكبيراً.
8- وقول الإنجيل: "فتركه إبليس، وإذا بعض الملائكة جاءوا إليه وأخذوا يخدمونه" دليل جديد على عبودية المسيح، فالذي يحتاج إلى الخدمة هو العبد الفقير المحتاج، وهم جاءوه، ولم يستدعهم، وهذا مما يدل على أن الله أرسلهم إليه، وهم كانوا يخدمونه، ولم يأتوا ليعبدوه، والرب سبحانه وتعالى تعبده الملائكة، ولا تخدمه، لأنه الحي القيوم القائم بنفسه المقيم لغيره، فالملائكة تحتاجه، وهي فقيرة إليه، وأما هو فغني عن الجميع سبحانه وتعالى.

 فان لم تصدق هذا فانت لا تصدق ما جاء في كتابك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## MATTEW (21 مارس 2010)

*الف مبروك **مسلمة و اتشرف علي الكوبي و البيست 

عبقال اما تفهمي دينك و حياتك صح 

الكلام ده اشربي و بلي ميته و خصوصا احمد ديدات ده 

سلام المسيح معك و ربنا يفتح عقلك *


----------



## مسلمة و اتشرف (21 مارس 2010)

اشربي و بلي ميته؟؟؟
قولها صح على الاقل لما تحب تتمسخر
مايهمكش في احمد ده
يهمك في انجيلك و الكلام الي فيه و اللي قريته و اللا ده كمان اروح اشرب و ابل ميته؟؟؟؟
عموما انا خلصت معاكو و مش عايزة اضيع وقت كمان لانكو ناس مش عايزة تفهم
انا كنت بتكلم معاكو من البداية بمنتهى الادب بس انتو قللتو ادبكم و انتو اصلا مش حابين تقتنعو و عايزين بس تجادلو و انا وقتي اثمن من اني اضيعو في حاجلت زي دي....انتهى
سلام عليكو


----------



## MATTEW (21 مارس 2010)

مسلمة و اتشرف قال:


> اشربي و بلي ميته؟؟؟
> قولها صح على الاقل لما تحب تتمسخر
> مايهمكش في احمد ده
> يهمك في انجيلك و الكلام الي فيه و اللي قريته و اللا ده كمان اروح اشرب و ابل ميته؟؟؟؟
> ...


*
شكرا ليكي و اهلا بيكي في اي وقت 

بس نصيحه اقري الأنجيل صح و تعالي اتكلمي اعرفي كتاب غيرك و ادرسيه و بعدين تعالي حاوري مش اي حد بيخش ينقض و خلاص 



:hlp:*


----------



## العبد الخاطيء (22 مارس 2010)

مسلمة و اتشرف قال:


> اكيد انك تقصد الرسول محمد على انه النبي الكاذب فلما اذا بشر انجيلكم به على انه رسول من عند الله بعد عيسى عليه السلام ؟؟؟
> بالدليل القاطع
> 
> بشارة سفر العدد
> ...




*رد عابر .

بما انه محمد من عند الله ولم يذكر اسمه في الانجيل . ارجوا مراجعه الله شخصيا وتقديم استعداء اعتراض على تجاهله كلمة محمد . وان كان محرف كما تزعمون . ايضا قدمي كتاب اعتراض الى الله واخبريه كيف سمحت انت يا خالق هذا الكون للبشر ان تعبث في كتابك . الاتستطيع المحافظه عليه  ومع ذلك تم الرد على هذا الموضوع لعشرات المرات وفي هذا المنتدى . اتمنى ان ان تبحثي قبل الاقبتاس من هنا وهناك . حتى تعرفي ماذا يعني الكتاب المقدس بهذه الايات  افضل من ان تضعي نفسك في موقف محرج كهذا  

اوعدك وعد شرف امام الجميع . ان اجبتي على الاخطاء التي في القرأن في القسم الاسلامي سوف اجيبك على هذه الصحيفه المقتبسه 
*​


----------



## العبد الخاطيء (22 مارس 2010)

+ jesus servant + قال:


> *
> شكرا ليكي و اهلا بيكي في اي وقت
> 
> بس نصيحه اقري الأنجيل صح و تعالي اتكلمي اعرفي كتاب غيرك و ادرسيه و بعدين تعالي حاوري مش اي حد بيخش ينقض و خلاص
> ...




اخي الحبيب سلام ونعمه

دعها اخي تتكلم براحتها . انا رديت عليها . عندما تقول ان محمد صاحب كتاب يجب عليها ان تثبة صحة الكتاب الذي تريد ان تقنعنا به . وللاسف هذا لم ولن يحدث . ومتى ما رأت الشخص يقتبس بهذا الشكل اعلم تماما انه لم ولن يقوى على اثبات ولو حتى شيء واحد . دعهم يمسحون الغبار والاتربة عن المواضيع في القسم الاسلامي اولا ويثبتوا صحة كتاب الله وتكذيب الاخطاء العملية والتاريخية واللغوية والايات التي تشرك بالله . بعدها نجيبهم  . واياك ان تضع رد . دعهم يبحثون عن الحقيقه كما يبحثون عن الاقتباسات التي مللنا شكلها . لو جمعنا الاقتباسات في هذا المنتدى نتحاج الى دار نشر حتى تلحق عليهم . مكرر مكرر مكرر وهذا دليل قاطع انهم لايعملون ماذا يقتبسون من هنا وهناك . واشبههم بالقط الذي يريد ان يفترس اسد . ويحوم حوله ليلا نهارا وبالنهاية يبقى اضعف بكثير بل لايوجد مقارنه بينهم . وهم يعلمون تماما هذا ولكن هذا نوع من المكابره على لاشيء . نهايته حتمية كالباقي اختفاء العضو في ضروف عامضه . :shutup22:

سلام الرب اترك لك
​


----------



## MATTEW (22 مارس 2010)

العبد الخاطيء قال:


> اخي الحبيب سلام ونعمه
> 
> دعها اخي تتكلم براحتها . انا رديت عليها . عندما تقول ان محمد صاحب كتاب يجب عليها ان تثبة صحة الكتاب الذي تريد ان تقنعنا به . وللاسف هذا لم ولن يحدث . ومتى ما رأت الشخص يقتبس بهذا الشكل اعلم تماما انه لم ولن يقوى على اثبات ولو حتى شيء واحد . دعهم يمسحون الغبار والاتربة عن المواضيع في القسم الاسلامي اولا ويثبتوا صحة كتاب الله وتكذيب الاخطاء العملية والتاريخية واللغوية والايات التي تشرك بالله . بعدها نجيبهم  . واياك ان تضع رد . دعهم يبحثون عن الحقيقه كما يبحثون عن الاقتباسات التي مللنا شكلها . لو جمعنا الاقتباسات في هذا المنتدى نتحاج الى دار نشر حتى تلحق عليهم . مكرر مكرر مكرر وهذا دليل قاطع انهم لايعملون ماذا يقتبسون من هنا وهناك . واشبههم بالقط الذي يريد ان يفترس اسد . ويحوم حوله ليلا نهارا وبالنهاية يبقى اضعف بكثير بل لايوجد مقارنه بينهم . وهم يعلمون تماما هذا ولكن هذا نوع من المكابره على لاشيء . نهايته حتمية كالباقي اختفاء العضو في ضروف عامضه . :shutup22:
> 
> ...



*فعلا اخي الكريم 

شكرا ليك مره اخري 

سلام المسيح معك*


----------



## العبد الخاطيء (9 أبريل 2010)

للرفع والفائدة


----------



## christin (9 أبريل 2010)

*موضوع رائع
الرب يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## Alcrusader (12 أبريل 2010)

موضوع مهم جداً!!!


----------



## العبد الخاطيء (29 أبريل 2010)

christin قال:


> *موضوع رائع
> الرب يبارك حياتك​*




اهلا اخي الحبيب والرب يباركك ايضا ويستخدمك لمجد اسمه 

شكرا على الرد

سلام المسيح اترك لك


----------



## العبد الخاطيء (29 أبريل 2010)

alcrusader قال:


> موضوع مهم جداً!!!




اهلا اخي الحبيب والرب يبارك حياتك والف شكر على تنورينا الموضوع

سلام الرب اترك لك


----------



## KOKOMAN (29 أبريل 2010)

موضوع رائع 
ميرررررسى على الموضوع 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## العبد الخاطيء (3 مايو 2010)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع رائع
> ميرررررسى على الموضوع
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​





اهلا اخي الحبيب نورت الموضوع يابركه

سلام يسوع المسيح اتركه لك ليبارك لك حياتك


----------



## العبد الخاطيء (16 مايو 2010)

للرفع والفائدة


----------

